# Oil Leak from Turbo Oil Feed Pipe



## CapitalTruck (Jun 12, 2012)

I noticed oil leaking from the point where the turbo oil feed pipe meets the engine block. Little pool of oil right below it. While poking around I also noticed that the cam seals (on the passenger side of the engine, right below the valve covers) seem to be leaking oil also. Supposed to be fixing it on Monday. Anybody else experience oil leaks from these two spots?


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

That's the first I've heard of the turbo oil feed line leaking, and also the first of the cam seals, and I've been here a while. The only two leaks I've read of are the water pump and the oil pan, and only one person had the oil pan issue.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

I wonder if there's a PCV or other issue on this car. 

Usually cam seals begin to leak when they are stressed from high crankcase pressure. Looks like it's finding gaskets or any available weak point to take out - these aren't normal failures on these cars yet.


----------



## josh2012eco (Oct 6, 2014)

The cam seals he is referencing sound like the variable valve timing solenoids.
This motor doesn't have cam seals, timing chain is oil bathed.
I had to have my solenoids replaced around 94k due to leakage, and cruzeecobluetopaz had his done sometime before 200k iirc.

How many miles are on the car capital?


----------



## CruzeEcoBlueTopaz (Jan 5, 2012)

I have not replaced any solenoids


----------



## cruze2011white (Feb 2, 2011)

I had the same issue, first cams then oil filler tube. I also had a coolant leak in the same spot. After they fix it watch the area closely. They stripped the screw on mine that holds the tube in and then had to replace the whole unit at there expensie


----------



## CapitalTruck (Jun 12, 2012)

The VVT cams are indeed what were leaking (along with the turbo oil feed pipe on the engine side of the pipe). Hopefully their repairs will be lasting. I'll be curious to see if the turbo oil feed pipe they used as the replacement is the redesigned one that has the heat reflective sleeve on it. This is on my sister's car, I do all of the maintenance on it. This shop visit was as a result of the current oil change. Last oil change was the hemorrhaging water pump on one side of the engine, leaking thermostat housing on the other. Car has 74k on it, it's a 2012 (so that's a lot miles per year).


----------



## CapitalTruck (Jun 12, 2012)

The replacement oil feed pipe to the turbo that the dealer installed does indeed have the heat reflective insulation around it. So far so good and no leaks.


----------



## ashafers (Dec 20, 2014)

They are replacing my feed pipe today due to a leak on my 2012 Eco but I have 117,000+ miles on it. The water pump went 2 months ago and they took care of that.


----------



## carbon02 (Feb 25, 2011)

CapitalTruck said:


> The VVT cams are indeed what were leaking


For those that have had these seals replaced, are they part of the front engine cover, or can the solenoid cam seals be replaced without removal of the front cover?

Any part numbers on the repair receipts..


----------



## CruzeEcoBlueTopaz (Jan 5, 2012)

It should be fairly simple to replace the cam seal. It appears there is only one bolt that needs to be removed.


----------



## Qball (Aug 11, 2013)

Just had my turbo oil feed line replaced today. '13 cruze LT 6a. 48,000 miles.


----------



## kwpolos (Jan 16, 2015)

Was driving home yesterday when I smelt a rubber burning smell, thought it was the guy in front of me, was very close to home so I didn't think anything of it. Got out of the car and took a quick sniff around the hood and smelt nothing. This morning I head out and about 3 intersections later my cabin fills with smoke so bad I had to turn off the car immediately and leave it on a busy 3-lane road. Popped the hood and guess what I saw? Oil leaking like mad from the turbo area. There must have been at least half a litre of oil on the ground already (good thing they generously cut out the skid plate 2 years ago with that recall). Had it towed right to the dealer and they told me it was the turbo oil line.. and wasn't covered under warranty. Got home and saw on my driveway there was about maybe another 1-2 litres of oil pooled. So it leaked like crazy already before, and the leak line from me backing out is a consistent line not just drops... I have no idea how much damage the engine and/or turbo has suffered from this.

Service History so far @ 64,000km
- Skid plate recall
- Blower motor replaced (bad bearing)
- Vacuum Brake recall
- First Waterpump leak (huge leak, max engine temp)
- Second Waterpump leak (slow leak, whistling noise)
- *Now this massive oil leak*


----------



## CruzeEcoBlueTopaz (Jan 5, 2012)

I had the oil feed pipe oring replaced on my cruze. Thankfully mine wasnt as bad as kwpolos. I would occasionally smell and see a little smoke coming in the cabin and from under the hood. I checked the oil feed pipe and would notice a small accumulation of oil in a little area that would allow pooling below the pipe....the leak was so slow maybe a table spoon over 1k miles. I drove the cruze with this leak for many thousands of miles before ever noticing.


----------



## Mo Cruze (Aug 29, 2014)

Qball said:


> Just had my turbo oil feed line replaced today. '13 cruze LT 6a. 48,000 miles.


Not under warranty? How much did it cost?


----------



## CapitalTruck (Jun 12, 2012)

Not covered under warranty nothing. That turbo oil feed line is ABSOLUTELY covered by the 5/100mi powertrain warranty. Don't take any BS for that.


----------



## Mo Cruze (Aug 29, 2014)

CapitalTruck said:


> Not covered under warranty nothing. That turbo oil feed line is ABSOLUTELY covered by the 5/100mi powertrain warranty. Don't take any BS for that.


thats what i was thinking..


----------



## CruzeEcoBlueTopaz (Jan 5, 2012)

The turbo oil feed pipe is a $40 part and 30 minutes of labor ? hardly anything to be upset about replacing.


----------



## Qball (Aug 11, 2013)

Mo Cruze said:


> Not under warranty? How much did it cost?


Yeah, not under warranty. They got me for about a buck sixty. Well, it was nice not having to fix my own car for a while. Looks like that ride is over.


----------



## redrocket (Nov 26, 2013)

It's really crazy what holds the oil feed in place it's A small metal tab about a Cm wide held on by the edge of a bolt


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

The part is $23 on rockauto. Shipped can't be more than $40. Looks like a 10 minute job.

More time wasted going to the dealer and back. 

I've created a thread to organize discussion of this issue:

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/34-1-4l-turbo/107993-oil-feed-line-leak-thread.html


----------



## buster502 (Jun 14, 2014)

I made a post about a week ago on a feed line and the warranty part I think they should tell you if its not a warranty item when you tell them and show them the leak someone didn't like it and deleted the post


----------



## TMXX1 (Jan 12, 2016)

So my Cruze is doing this as well. Brought it down to the shop and was told I need a new Turbo and oil line for $1250. I got a turbo and an oil line off rockauto for under $400 and am doing the job tomorrow. However, now I think I'll just replace the oil line and try it before I go all crazy. 

Does a leaking bad oil line also result in a louder exhaust noise and loss of power in acceleration? That is also what I have. Could just swapping the oil line be a fix?


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Oil line won't fix that. What year is your car and what oil have you been using?

Sent from my BlackBerry PRIV using Tapatalk


----------



## Mo Cruze (Aug 29, 2014)

How many miles do you have turbo charger is covered under 100,000 miles


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Mo Cruze said:


> How many miles do you have turbo charger is covered under 100,000 miles


Or 5 years. So a number of 2011 and 2012 have expired by now.


----------



## Jaxon1208 (Aug 16, 2019)

I have 2012 1.4 turbo LTZ and I just noticed a leak to the right side of the alternator not sure where it’s coming from, long story short I had my turbo replaced 3 months ago? So I don’t think it would involve that section? Any idea where it’s coming from?


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Jaxon1208 said:


> I have 2012 1.4 turbo LTZ and I just noticed a leak to the right side of the alternator not sure where it’s coming from, long story short I had my turbo replaced 3 months ago? So I don’t think it would involve that section? Any idea where it’s coming from?


Either intake manifold gasket or camshaft position seals I'd say.


----------



## Jaxon1208 (Aug 16, 2019)

I had just got the intake manifold replaced too...I’ll look into camshaft position seals, thank you. I’ll let you guys know what I find.


----------



## Jaxon1208 (Aug 16, 2019)

Jaxon1208 said:


> I had just got the intake manifold replaced too...I’ll look into camshaft position seals, thank you. I’ll let you guys know what I find.


----------



## Jaxon1208 (Aug 16, 2019)

No it’s not the camshaft it’s more to the right near the battery. I just don’t want to spend more money when I already spent $3500


----------



## thelastyard (Mar 5, 2021)

XtremeRevolution said:


> That's the first I've heard of the turbo oil feed line leaking, and also the first of the cam seals, and I've been here a while. The only two leaks I've read of are the water pump and the oil pan, and only one person had the oil pan issue.


I have the front seal leak


----------

